
Ask HN: Would you join a non-commercial internetwork? - dusted
No banners, no webshops, no asking for donations, subscriptions or paywalls, in short, no for-profit activity allowed.<p>Only people doing stuff for fun and making it available to everyone else for free, on their own expense because they want to do it?<p>It&#x27;d have its own DNS system, everyone gets a public routable IP so they can host their services, and everyone can register one domain name that&#x27;s not already taken.<p>The list of registered domains would be available to anyone so discoverability would be possible.<p>Should we build something like this on top of the public Internet and live a more simple life?
======
_def
I like this idea a lot.

